

I want to talk to you about the NHS. And its IT system. - jameshart
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/dec/11/nhs-it-computer-david-mitchell

======
bdfh42
Yes but - then he talks about talking about it...

~~~
jameshart
True. But I think it's interesting to see the perspective of a non-techie on
what large scale software project management failure looks like from the
outside.

